# Hanowa Swiss Military Watches



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on this maker, or the watch movement?

I know the company is based in Solothurn, Switzerland (where Roamer's HQ is). They have a movement they call the Techno Sablier SSDD3, but is it an independnt or a re-worked ETA? Roamer do/did a number of models with this movement - a 100m, 21 jewel, 36hr auto/day/date with 'unbreakable mainspring'. Google only has a handful of pages on it.

Any further info would be very helpful, especially since I ordered a Roamer Mercury on spec (because I negotiated a 60% discount on the Â£475 RRP!).


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

I had a Sealander, I wish I'd still got it-what a watch for the price! Very well made and heavy too, I'd love to get my hands on another. Customer service is excellent too, I asked them for some extra links for the bracelet and they sent them foc.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> Does anyone have any info on this maker, or the watch movement?
> 
> I know the company is based in Solothurn, Switzerland (where Roamer's HQ is). They have a movement they call the Techno Sablier SSDD3, but is it an independnt or a re-worked ETA? Roamer do/did a number of models with this movement - a 100m, 21 jewel, 36hr auto/day/date with 'unbreakable mainspring'. Google only has a handful of pages on it.
> 
> Any further info would be very helpful, especially since I ordered a Roamer Mercury on spec (because I negotiated a 60% discount on the Â£475 RRP!).


I found out a bit since posting. They are an independent with several movements on offer (see www.technosablier.ch if interested)

Mystery solved...


----------



## mark2jag (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anyone know where in the UK I might find a Hanowa Highlander. I've done all the usual places you might expect too look, but so far nothing at all. I'm also curious as to how bright the illumination on the hands and markers is, although I understand the blue backlight on this watch is particularly strong. Does anyone know what the paint on the hands and markers is, ie, lumibrite, luminove, suoerluminova, none at all, etc.. Ive already got a Seiko Orange Monster and the lume on that is pretty damn good to be honest. If its as good on the Hanowa Highlander I might even take a risk and buy it from one of the "DODGY FOREIGN" websites . I contacted the Importers of Hanowa in the UK (Inter City Group) and was left with the general impression that they dont have stock, might not be getting any, and generally that they dont give a flying fork anyway..

Help.......


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I see Argo* are selling this make.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Haggis said:


> I see Argo* are selling this make.


I noticed that last week when their Christmas leaflet came around - I thought it a little strange as they tend to only go for the 'bigger' names (as in fashionable, well known).


----------



## mark2jag (Dec 14, 2012)

Hiya Haggis. yes you are correct in that Argo* do sell Hanowa, but not the model i want.....


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

mark2jag said:


> Hiya Haggis. yes you are correct in that Argo* do sell Hanowa, but not the model i want.....


The Highlander is very nice, just as well the Swiss navy don't use it at 5 atm. :thumbup:


----------



## mark2jag (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, I've found a brand new Hanowa Highlander online for Â£383. I'm tempted i gotta say but what happens when its time to replace the battery or claim on the warranty, and indeed, would there be any warranty as it was bought off a website thats outside of the UK, and anyway even translating the page into English I couldnt get a handle on whether they are Hanowa approved or not.

I know some wise a5se out there is going to suggest I contact Hanowa myself. i have done. They have chosen to:

NOT pick up the phone

NOT respond to my emails, as in yes more than one of them.

Not quite sure where to go on this one. Anyone got any bright ideas. or any of you more well travelled people wanna pick me one up???? Cash up front of course........ Hmm thought not,......


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Not taking the pi$$ but have you considered a Tissot T Touch? It's a broadly similar style of watch and I believe it's possible to get discounts from Tissot dealers, although I haven't tried that myself...

Rob


----------



## mark2jag (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Barry. Niice of someone to respond to my general enquiries. I have considered a Tissot T Touch BUT the things that put me off are the massive amount of people posting negative things about their relaibility in even very small amounts of water. the other thing that puts me off is the HUGE variety in what they all do. i want waterproof luminous and a backlight, and it wouldnt hurt if it had a compass and an altimeter. I shall wait for an answer, but would look at ANY watch that had a TRULY LUMINOUS DIAL SUCH AS SUPERLUMINOVA and a backlight. the basic premise isthat if I bu yan ana/digi style watch whatever backlight is has has to light it ALL up not just the digital bit. I am sorry if im wandering or rambling a bit but thats what I want and finding something like that so far is proving pretty night on impossible.....


----------



## mark2jag (Dec 14, 2012)

Hanowa Highlander, an update. just got this watch through the post and ..... well frankly its S**T. The outer rotating bezel on it is a very loose fit and actually rattles on the watch, thats how loose it is. The thing is I think I might well have myself a FRIDAY watch, you know the last one off the production line on a Friday when the staff cant wait to get away. The luminousity side of thigs is equally bad too. The hands seem to have been quickly dipped in some distictly unimpressive lume agent. The minute hand on the one i got in the post was visible at night for a short while, but the hour hand seemed to have missed its lume treatment almost altogether. the luminous markings on the face of the watch are restricted to the 2, 4, 8, 10 and 12 o clock position and they are very very feeble.

The watch does have a blue backlight which lights up the digital part of the watch, but the digital display is so small you may well give yourself eye strain trying to read it.. Am i going to keep it, well of course not. As we speak it should just abouyt be winging its way back to uhrenhandel in Switzerland with a short polite letter pointing out the reasons I now want a (FULL) refund....

Not impressed.....


----------

